# The sims 2 pets



## dsgamer (Nov 5, 2006)

Have you been playing the sims 2 pets on the nintendo ds?
what do you think of it?


----------



## the_faery_queen (Nov 5, 2006)

i haven't got a ds. i have sims 2 pets for the pc tho


----------



## rune (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive got it on PC version, im so addicted to the Sims.  Really pleased to finally have pets to add to Sims 2 collection


----------



## the_faery_queen (Nov 6, 2006)

i wasn't that fussed. i mean, i like animals, love my mogs, but never that into the pets idea. but i got it mostly cos unlike the other expansions, i dont' have to wait ages for a new screen to load to play them (like with business or uni or nightlife when you want to go downtown, or to the business or to uni!) and now i have it, well, the pets are cute!  i made my cats into simmies  and a dog. plus i REALLY want to be a werewolf  being a vampire was cool enough, with theblehs, but a werewofl! yay!


----------

